# [SOLVED] 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work



## honourandglory (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been browsing for a solution for some time and have run into a dead end and my friend suggested I ask for help here.

I have recently bought a laptop for work but as a gamer I love my games and also included a semi-decent graphics card so I can at least play games when I am not working.

The problem is that my laptop seems to be using the Intel HD Graphics (on board?) instead of the 1GB NVIDIA card that came with the computer. The drivers are up to date but it acts like it's still using the intel graphics option. I have been playing Bloodbowl with no problems and until I tried to run the Heroes of Might and Magic 6 demo I realised there was a problem.

Any ideas? I tried to disable the Intel grahics and rebooted but it didn't solve anything and when it booted I was sitting at 600x800 and wouldn't go to the same resolution I was running earlier so I enabled the intel graphics again and decided to look further online.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*



> I tried to disable the Intel grahics and rebooted but it didn't solve anything





> so I enabled the intel graphics again


May I ask where you are enabling and disabling these things? The BIOS or the Device Manager in Windows?

The BIOS is the first place you should be looking at.


----------



## honourandglory (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

Device manager, I am not very familiar with the BIOS


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

That explains it. The BIOS should always be checked first in such cases, as it resides at the hardware level and holds top priority.

1. This isn't one of those laptops that automatically switch between the onboard GPU and graphics card, is it? Some even have a tiny switch that allow you to do so.

Perhaps, you could specify the *Make/Model No.* of your laptop for our benefit?

2. To get to the BIOS screen, reboot your computer and start tapping the F8 keep until you see the BIOS screen. Navigate your way around and locate the default option for the Video Adapter (or something similar) , enable and set your graphics card as default, save the settings and reboot.


----------



## honourandglory (Sep 11, 2011)

Acer Aspire 5742G - I'll take a look at the BIOS now then. I don't think there's a switch.

I have looked in my BIOS and the relevant screen won't allow me to change any settings. I can see there are 2 BIOS versions, one has something to do with Intel and the other NVIDIA but I can't actually make any changes as I am blocked out. I believe the answer is in there though and I'll keep looking online.

Zero luck with changing BIOS settings as I cannot even make any noteworthy changes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

What is the Primary Graphics set to in the Bios?
Laptops are made for convenience and do not make good gamers. Your poor gaming experience could simply be the graphics can't handle the game.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

Nvidia Optimus technology, it automatically switches to the Nvidia GPU when it's needed.
How do I customize Optimus profiles and settings?
How can I tell if an application is being rendered on the IGP or GPU with Optimus?

Different Laptop manufactures are implementing it differently some do have a switch to turn it off and on others use a keystroke combination with the _FN_ key, while others let the Nvidia driver work automatically, or turn it off if your power settings are set to max battery life.


----------



## honourandglory (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*



Tyree said:


> What is the Primary Graphics set to in the Bios?
> Laptops are made for convenience and do not make good gamers. Your poor gaming experience could simply be the graphics can't handle the game.


The primary one is the Intel kind.




> Nvidia Optimus technology, it automatically switches to the Nvidia GPU when it's needed.


Sadly this hasn't happened yet...

However

How do I customize Optimus profiles and settings? <- This did help

I can now choose which graphics I use and the game I had issues with (Heroes of Might and Magic 6 Demo) runs perfectly fine now since I told it to use the NVIDIA card. 

When I run DxDiag is shows that I use the Intel one and although I don't forsee this to be a huge problem (now that I can select the NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M 1GB, sorry for not elaborating earlier) it makes me wonder if there is a way to completely disable the Intel one... 
Before I went to sleep last night I uninstalled the Intel drivers and the NVIDIA ones and was using the basic windows display(quite painful). Unless I installed the Intel drivers first I couldn't install the NVIDIA drivers and if I disable the Intel drivers the NVIDIA wouldn't kick in. I reinstalled both and nothing changed but this new settings alteration helps.

I believe this is solved guys and if you have tips I can use on making the NVIDIA one show as primary both in the BIOS and/or DxDiag then I would be open to hear. 

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

Using the Intel video saves power(longer time on battery) and reduces heat(makes the laptop last longer), most of what you use the laptop for the Intel should suit just fine.
Dxdiag of course will give you the info on the video currently in use.


----------



## honourandglory (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 2 video cards on laptop and my NVIDIA won't work*

Good point, thanks again. Can a mod flag this as solved?


----------

